# Met Opera live streaming?



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Is this what it looks like?

http://www.metoperafamily.org/metopera/broadcast/template.aspx?id=12434

Can one actually watch live performances on the computer for free? That would be awesome except that I have rehearsals on Mondays and will miss all of those.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

That would indeed be major awesomesauce, but somehow I doubt it. And it's so _late_.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Aksel said:


> That would indeed be major awesomesauce, but somehow I doubt it. And it's so _late_.


Only makes up for all of yours that come in the middle of my work day.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> Only makes up for all of yours that come in the middle of my work day.


Pfff. At least ours don't air in the middle of the night on a school night. And it's not even like I can sleep through Tuesdays either. I have a goddamn full schedule on Tuesdays!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

It appears to be listen-only.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Couchie said:


> It appears to be listen-only.


Aren't those on Fridays?

EDIT: Silly me. Apparently not. Curse you, Met for being so far away! It really shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> That would be awesome except that I have rehearsals on Mondays and will miss all of those.


There are programs (don't think I can specify them without violating TOS), that can "hijack" the audio from your browser. I actually use one to boost the volume for MetPlayer and other movies that aren't loud enough. You can also record the captured audio with them as well for future listening...


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

You are quite right, it clearly says "Listen" Live. I think I may have gotten into one of these by accident in the Spring when I suddenly heard the premiere of Die Walküre on a Friday way back then--before my interest in opera was reawakened, so it would have been completely by accident. Little did I know what I was in for, except to think "Hmm, I like the sound of this Siegmund! Can't wait to see it Live in HD. Brünnhilde on the other hand, sounds like an old lady." I did warm up to Deb Voigt in the HD, but can't say I'm overly fond of her voice.


----------

